# xml-tag dc:date ?



## Helmchen (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

mir gehts hauptsächlich um dieses tag:


```
<dc:date>2008-05-14T10:56:08Z</dc:date>
```

Die xml Darstellung ist von einem RSS Feed xml link!

das tag dc:date was bedeutet  das dc: ? ist das dc:date ein Pflichtfeld im channel-tag? Habe jetzt mehrere xml rss feeds gechecket und alle hatten das dc:date -tag um zu prüfen ob der RSS Feed Inhalt sich geändert hat etc...




```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<rss xmlns:content="http://purl.org/rss/1.0/modules/content/" xmlns:rdf="http://www.w3.org/1999/02/22-rdf-syntax-ns#" xmlns:dc="http://purl.org/dc/elements/1.1/" xmlns:taxo="http://purl.org/rss/1.0/modules/taxonomy/" version="2.0">
  <channel>
    <title>Softpedia - Latest software</title>
    <link>http://www.softpedia.com/</link>
    <description>Latest 30 software headlines on Softpedia.com</description>
    <language>en-us</language>
    <copyright>2001 - 2008 Softpedia. All rights reserved.</copyright>
    <pubDate>Wed, 14 May 2008 10:56:08 GMT</pubDate>
    <category>Software</category>
    <dc:subject>Software</dc:subject>
    <dc:date>2008-05-14T10:56:08Z</dc:date>
    <dc:language>en-us</dc:language>
    <dc:rights>2001 - 2008 Softpedia. All rights reserved.</dc:rights>
    <image>
      <title>Softpedia - Latest software</title>
      <url>http://www.softpedia.com/base_img/softpedia_logo.gif</url>
      <link>http://www.softpedia.com/</link>
    </image>
    <item>
      <title>Daniusoft Video to Nokia Converter 1.3.34 (Demo)</title>
      <link>http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Encoders-Converter-DIVX-Related/Daniusoft-Video-to-Nokia-Converter.shtml</link>
      <description>Converter all video for Nokia including AVI, MP4, MPEG, WMV, DAT, MOV, ASF and FLV, etc. to Nokia 3GP, MP4, 3GPP</description>
      <pubDate>Wed, 14 May 2008 10:55:01 GMT</pubDate>
      <guid isPermaLink="false">http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/Encoders-Converter-DIVX-Related/Daniusoft-Video-to-Nokia-Converter.shtml</guid>
      <dc:date>2008-05-14T10:55:01Z</dc:date>
    </item>
```


----------



## clemson (14. Mai 2008)

DC steht für Dublin Core und ist ein Standard für Metadaten...


----------



## Helmchen (14. Mai 2008)

das bedeutet? jedes xml datei MUSS das meta-tag dc:date besitzen damit es eine gültige xml file ist?


----------



## clemson (14. Mai 2008)

Hmm, das ist so nicht erkenntlich. Es ist kein Schema bzw. DTD angegeben, welche den genauen Aufbau der XML beschreiben würden...


----------

